# Interest for Womens' Only Club in AZ???



## trailmex (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Ladies!
I am trying to gauge interest for a women's only riding club in the Central/East Valley of Phoenix. I am a level 1 accredited cycling coach and coached tri/cycling athletes in Australia for 2 years. I have been volunteer/private coaching ever since. I would love to get something started in the Tempe or Camelback/44th area. Please let me know what you would like to see if it were YOUR club. Sessions would include: fit, safety, fitness, and skills learning, as well as social events. Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------

